# problem Download FreeBSD on Dell Server T340



## fouzan (Oct 3, 2022)

I have tried several times to download the freeBSD system to the dell server T340 , but there was a problem, which is the graphics card <integrated Matrox G200 graphics controller > 
Is it possible to download FreeBSD with a graphical interface on the server?
If the answer is yes, what is the method?
I did this before, but I couldn't download the graphic interface ؟


----------



## freebuser (Oct 3, 2022)

What is the graphical user interface you are using and how are you trying to download FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2022)

fouzan said:


> Is it possible to download FreeBSD with a graphical interface on the server?


The FreeBSD install has nothing to do with the graphics driver. And you typically don't install a graphical environment on a _server_, I certainly don't.


----------



## darmokandjalad (Oct 4, 2022)

fouzan, can you report more about the installer you're using and the installation procedure you're attempting? What version of FreeBSD, what install image, the media it's on, what messages are printed to the screen before the error, and the exact wording of the error message?


----------



## fouzan (Oct 4, 2022)

darmokandjalad said:


> fouzan, can you report more about the installer you're using and the installation procedure you're attempting? What version of FreeBSD, what install image, the media it's on, what messages are printed to the screen before the error, and the exact wording of the error message?


FreeBSD 13.1 this version I install, the install complete very good put the problem is I need to install desktop environment. Try many times to install desktop environment like
GNOME use like (https://people.freebsd.org/~blackend/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html)
We search about the problem maybe from gpu card Matrox  graphics controller in dell t340, x11 not start.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2022)

fouzan said:


> (https://people.freebsd.org/~blackend/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html)


That's an old copy of the handbook (it references Gnome 2, which was deprecated eons ago). Use this: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/x11/

That said, I do believe there's an issue with the G200 Matrix cards. You may get it working with only scfb(4) or vesa(4). You will not have accelerated graphics.


----------



## jmos (Oct 4, 2022)

The Matrox G200 was popular (+)20 years ago; That time you've got to find modelines for a manually adjusted X11 configuration file by yourself (and: I forgot how to figure this out). Also I would expect an actual Xorg to fail with its todays autodetect features (the port x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga for Matrox cards still exists - but as I couldn't find a driver on the Matrox website for your card this driver may not help). So to get X11 up I would rather spend a small amount in a simple (used?) video card (if none already available) instead of spending a lot of time in getting this card up…
Some years ago (~2011) I bought a great expensive Matrox card for two monitors, which should be supported by my (at that time) Linux installation; It ended up in buying a Nvidia card, as the Matrox support told me that they knew their Linux support was broken (AFAIR I've been told no-one at Matrox had knowledge about the programming of the X11 driver anymore). I wouldn't expect this to be fixed today.


----------



## flying-floridian (Oct 6, 2022)

I think the original poster should really reconsider using the matrox g200 that came standard on  the server that he has and grab a known  compatible and and easire to get up and running like say an older Nvidia or Amd graphics  card which can be easily purchased through channels like eBay for instance.


----------

